# alpine 3541



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

i was given one of these.
do you guys know if it sounds good?
i want to drive vifa tc9fd and dayton amt.
they are 8 ohms but i only want 1khz and up so 
maybe the power is enough.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Solid little amp. 40x2 RMS at 4 ohms. Very popular in my area back in the early 90's. Nothing wrong with their sound. Should work fine on tweeters or small mids. I use the earlier version of that (3523) on my tweets.


----------



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

good to hear.
i will test it soon.


----------

